# Please post all those cute goat pics here!



## Herd Crazy Lady (May 19, 2009)

I'm a sucker for cute lil' animal pictures so I thought that I would start the ball rolling on a thread for the purely pleasant purpose of perusing pretty pictures.


----------



## Cajunsamoan (May 19, 2009)

Those babies are too cute.


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (May 19, 2009)

Love the little gray one!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (May 19, 2009)

There's also a goat pic thread here. 

I like the little gray one!


----------



## Herd Crazy Lady (May 19, 2009)

Sorry I was tired early this morning when I wandered over & decided to register so I must have missed the picture thread.  

Edited to correct spelling


----------



## Farmer Kitty (May 19, 2009)

Herd Crazy Lady said:
			
		

> Sorry I was tired early this morning when I wandered over & decided to register so I must have missed the picture thread.
> 
> Edited to correct spelling


No problem. I just wanted you to know so you could see all the cute goat pics there too!


----------



## wynedot55 (May 19, 2009)

those are some cute goaties.


----------

